# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual Visual Basic FAQs >  GetMenuItemInfo  SetMenuItemInfo

## TT(n)

GetMenuItemInfo  Retrieves information about a menu item.



```
    Const MFS_ENABLED As Int32 = &H0
    Const MFS_GRAYED As Int32 = &H3
    Const MIIM_STATE As Int32 = &H1
    Public Structure MENUITEMINFO
        Public cbSize, fMask, fType, fState, wID, hSubMenu, hbmpChecked, hbmpUnchecked, dwItemData, cch As Int32, dwTypeData As String
    End Structure
    Private Declare Function apiGetMenuItemInfo Lib "user32" Alias "GetMenuItemInfoA" (ByVal hMenu As Int32, ByVal un As Int32, ByVal b As Boolean, ByRef lpMenuItemInfo As MENUITEMINFO) As Int32
    Private Declare Function apiFindWindow Lib "user32" Alias "FindWindowA" (ByVal lpClassName As String, ByVal lpWindowName As String) As Int32
    Private Declare Function apiGetMenu Lib "user32" Alias "GetMenu" (ByVal hWnd As Int32) As Int32
    Private Declare Function apiGetSubMenu Lib "user32" Alias "GetSubMenu" (ByVal hMenu As Int32, ByVal nPos As Int32) As Int32
    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim hWnd As Int32 = apiFindWindow(Nothing, "Form1")
        Dim hMenu As Int32 = apiGetMenu(hWnd) 'You must add a mainmenu to your toolbox first(2005->).
        Dim hSubMenu As Int32 = apiGetSubMenu(hMenu, 0)
        Dim mItem As New MENUITEMINFO

        mItem.cbSize = System.Runtime.InteropServices.Marshal.SizeOf(mItem)
        mItem.fMask = MIIM_STATE

        If apiGetMenuItemInfo(hSubMenu, 0, True, mItem) <> 0 Then 'if ret is non-zero, then function succeeded
            If mItem.fState = MFS_GRAYED Then
                MessageBox.Show("Menu item is disabled")
            ElseIf mItem.fState = MFS_ENABLED Then
                MessageBox.Show("Menu item is enabled")
            End If
        Else
            MessageBox.Show("Menu item not found")
        End If
    End Sub
```


SetMenuItemInfo changes information about a menu item.



```
    Const MIIM_STATE As Int32 = 1
    Const MFS_ENABLED As Int32 = 0
    Const MFS_GRAYED As Int32 = 3
    Private Structure MENUITEMINFO
        Public cbSize, fMask, fType, fState, wID, hSubMenu, hbmpChecked, hbmpUnchecked, dwItemData As Int32, dwTypeData As String, cch As Int32
    End Structure
    Private Declare Function apiGetMenu Lib "user32" Alias "GetMenu" (ByVal hWnd As Int32) As Int32
    Private Declare Function apiGetSubMenu Lib "user32" Alias "GetSubMenu" (ByVal hMenu As Int32, ByVal nPos As Int32) As Int32
    Private Declare Function apiSetMenuItemInfo Lib "user32" Alias "SetMenuItemInfoA" (ByVal hMenu As Int32, ByVal uItem As Int32, ByVal fByPosition As Int32, ByRef lpmii As MENUITEMINFO) As Int32
    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim hMenu As Int32 = apiGetMenu(Me.Handle.ToInt32)
        Dim hSubMenu As Int32 = apiGetSubMenu(hMenu, 0)
        Dim mItem As New MENUITEMINFO
        mItem.cbSize = System.Runtime.InteropServices.Marshal.SizeOf(mItem)
        mItem.fMask = MIIM_STATE
        mItem.fState = MFS_GRAYED
        apiSetMenuItemInfo(hSubMenu, 0, True, mItem)
    End Sub
```

----------

